

Ask HN: Is there a list of Hacker News projects? - blparker

Over the past few months (and probably even before that), I've seen quite a few projects that either leverage the HN user base or data in order to create some cool little project. A few I seen/remember were things like: HNTrades (trade/sale domain names), SearchYC (search HN), Hackerviews (view other HNers). I was curious if there was a list of these projects, because I'm sure there are a lot floating out there that can be useful.
======
wvl
It looks like user yatsyk built <http://hnresources.com/> for this purpose.

~~~
blparker
This is pretty cool. Do you have any idea if this stuff is manually entered,
or does he mine HN for it?

~~~
yatsyk
Glad you like my project. All links are added manually into textile documents.
All sources available at <https://github.com/yatsyk/HNResources> .

------
wwortiz
Someone here put this together:
<http://resourcey.com/site_details/2/news.ycombinator.com/>

Edit: some more found at the bottom of
<http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ>

------
user24
On a slight tangent, I've added links to all the November Startup Sprint
projects that I know of to my blog, on the sidebar:
<http://www.weddingbudgetbuddy.com/blog/>

Let me know if I've missed yours.

~~~
blparker
Was this list derived from the Facebook page?

~~~
user24
Yes.

------
blparker
So, I added all of the resources up to this point in the link:
<http://resourcey.com/site_details/2/news.ycombinator.com/>

Feel free to add more to this list.

------
SteveMorin
This is the list I have been building up
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AqL8kR005z0QdENvNUJ...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AqL8kR005z0QdENvNUJJTjYxY2lVa0RqUzJhTHFqT0E&hl=en&authkey=CIeUndcL)

It should be editable if you signed into google docs. Let me know if it's not.

It's times like this that I wish HN had a save story feature. So I can just go
to my profile and see HN stories I have saved.

~~~
seancron
If you upvote something, it saves it. Check out
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=SteveMorin> or click the "saved stories"
link in your profile.

~~~
SteveMorin
Thanks good to know

------
nbrochu
Feel free to add HN Recap(<http://hnrecap.com>) to any list that may exist. I
built it a while ago to help me get daily, weekly and monthly summaries of
Hacker News.

It has it's own scoring system, archives and Instapaper support. The plan is
to use the data to start a daily podcast quickly summarizing the top news of
the previous day in 10-15 minutes.

~~~
blparker
That's a neat idea.

------
smiler
There is also hnbooks (hn-books.com)

------
andreadallera
I'll start by adding Peter Cooper's hackerslide ( <http://hackerslide.com/> ),
which behind the curtain uses my ruby API, ruby-hackernews (
<http://github.com/bolthar/ruby-hackernews> )

------
sabat
Nothing official, but it would seem like something useful, like the new Books
site.

